# Better late than never



## Beel (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi guys,

I?d like to introduce myself. I've been around for some time now but was actually to lazy to write an introduction for myself. So here it is  

Looking at my weird name some may guess that Germany is what I call my home-country.
Music unfortunately isn't my day job but I make some money with it as I did several jobs for webpages (Flash Intros), Presentation DVDs and small student short film.
Lacking of a strong musical backround, I never took music lessons except some classical guitar lessons when I was 12 years old, I am still working hard to teach myself music theory.
I am working on a Mac, a G5 1,8 DP, with Logic Pro along with 2 PCs dedicated to Gigastudio. The Libs I use are GOS, VSL Woodwind Ensemble, all SAMs except True Strike, Westwood Woodwinds, KHSS, PMI Old Lady and GPO.

I don?t post very much, I am still sometimes ashamed of my english, but I?m looking forward to see this board growing. Lots of cool people here.

:D 

All the Best
Holger


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Beel,

Nice to have you onboard! Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Holger - welcome to VI Control. When you have time lets hear some of those compositions you speak of! In the meantime see you around the forums.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome to V.I. Holger!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome Holger :D Glad you decided to introduce yourself. It's always nice to hear a little more about everybody.


----------



## Beel (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks so much for the warm welcome guys. I really appreciate it !

Frederick, I will gladly share some of my music in a not too distant future.
Let me polish the pieces first... there are some Pros here and I don't want to make them loose their meals. :wink: 

Thanks again for the welcome. Good to be here !

Best
Holger


----------

